# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي مسابقات :  مسابقات توقعات نتائج مباريات كاس امم افريقيا 2012

## امير الصمت

*  
 الحمدلله رب العالمين  و الصلاة و السـلام على أشرف المرسلين .
. سيّـدنا  محمّد و أله و صحبه اجمعين   
اخوانى الكرام اعضاء وزوار  المنتدى المغربى للمحمول عامة.
يسر إدارة قسم االرياضى ان تقدم لكم مسابقة توقعات نتائج  مباريات كاس امام  افريقا2012.وذلك وفق القوانين الآتية راجين
 الجميع الإلتزام بها     :: قوانين المسابقة :  1)يجيب على العضو التوقع  نتيجة المبارة  مرة واحدة دون تعديل المشاركة  2)لا يحــق للعضو التوقع أكثر من مرة والتوقع يكون 
لمرة واحدة فقط 3)يتم إغلاق التوقع عند بداية المباراة ولا يقبل أي توقع بعد ذلك 4)الفائز سياخد 4 نقاط لكل توقع صحيح الفائز بعدد أكبر من النقاط  سينال عضوية مميزة فى القسم الرياضى 5) 
,واخيرا اتمنى التفاعل من الجميع
مع تمنياتنا لكم بقضاء أسعد واجمل الاوقات وبالتوفيق للجميع *

----------


## mohamed73

شكرا اخي حسين 
بالتوفيق للكل
*****

----------


## امير الصمت

اليوم لم يسمح  لنا  الوقت   باجراء المسابقة سنكتف بإجراء مسابقة باقى مباريات الكاس .   
ونبدا على بركة الله.   
ما هى توقعاتكم لمباريات يوم الغد 
ساحل العاج vs السودان   
...........................
..........  بوركينا فاسو vs  أنغولا 
..............................
............... 
بالتوفيق للجاميع

----------


## امير الصمت

ارى ان لا أحد يريد أن يبدأ المسابقة
وقررت أن أبدأها.  ساحل العاج  2_1السودان   
...........................
..........  بوركينا فاسو 0_1  أنغولا

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا حبيبى حسين دائما تبهرنا بمواضيعك الجميلة نترك الفرصة للأعضاء وبالتوفيق للجميع + + +

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

موضوع رائع يا سحس تسلم يداك 
تم تثبيت الموضوع

----------


## امير الصمت

انتهت مباراة السودان وساحل العاج وتبدأ حاليا مباراة انجولا وبوركينا فاسو  
. ولم  يشارك احد  فى  المسابقة  نبدأ مسابقة يوم الغد  النجير ضد الجابون  و  المغرب ضد تونس 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## khaled_moon

موضوع رائع بارك الله بك

----------


## ighdriss

موضوع رائع بارك الله بك

----------

